# Penn Reel Maintenance



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

Anyone know of a reasonable place to get Penn reals repaired? I live in Navarre but would be willing to go as far as Destin or P-Cola.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Pompano Joe does great work, and he's in tiger point.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Half Hitch a lot of people don't like, but there prices are fair, however they ship them to Panama City so its normally a 2 week turn around. I believe Broxson Outdoors has a local guy do their repairs, similar prices I believe or maybe a few bucks more...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Take them to Broxsons and have Rick Champaign work on them, he does great work.


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

Send them to Penn that is what I did with my 114's


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Broxsons*

Where is Broxson's? Phone number? Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

afcopper15 said:


> Where is Broxson's? Phone number? Thanks for the suggestions.


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=broxsons+outdoors+navarre,+fl


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Which model and what's wrong with it?


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Penn Problem*

It is one of the older model Penn Spinning reels. Not antique old, but about 10 years old or so. The anti-reverse mechanisim isnt working. I have a couple more spinners that just need lubed up due to sitting for a while.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I don't want to take work from people that do it for a living but I can do them for you at a minimal cost. I should have the parts on hand. Pompano Joe is excellent and he is close to you.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I've heard Pompano Joe is great. Ron Trine at the Rod and Reel Depot keeps all mine running strong. He is located on 10870 lillian Hwy.850-458-0428/[email protected] After hours 850-477-1144


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*Reel Maintenance*

I do the reel work at Broxon Outdoors and have been at it for 25 years or so. Turn around time is usually 3 days. Thx for trying to keep the work local wackydaddy, appreciate it.

Rick Champagne


----------



## Trey B (Aug 1, 2012)

We customize the old spinfishers and maintain the parts pretty well !


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a Penn 712z and the manual won't click over once I turn the handle. I have taken it apart and lubed it up, is the bail sping starting to wear out?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Lossen the screws on both sides just enough to add some lubricant. CorrosionX is the best. Tighten them back up and see how it works. Only loosen the screws 1/2 to 3/4 of a turn.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

When I took it apart the first time I added some WD-40 and I didn't have the screws snug and they ended up backing out. I got it to work correctly for a week or so but now it's starting to not trip the bail on every other cast or so. I'm thinking it's either the bail spring or maybe the lever on the bottom of the rotor cup that locks onto the bail. But idk.


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

WD-40 isn't a lubricant or at least it isn't the proper lube. It's a temporary fix and a water displacer. Like he said try to back out the screws and put some good lube in them even if it's not corosionx which is awesome you need a good thin oil that will stay with it.


----------

